# 5 Tips To Give your T-shirt a Professional Touch



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Do you want to take your t-shirt brand to the next level? Learn how to give them the professional look everyone loves!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Isn't there suppose to be 5 tips listed here some where ?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

my 5 tips,
1 press it all over.
2 fold it nicely
3 place it in a brand new cellophane bag
4 stick your logo sticker on the bag to seal it
5 hand it to the customer as though it's made of precious jewels.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

I like Dekzion's 5 tips better than the thread's tips! But you forgot the most important part - make sure the customer pays!!!


----------

